# salt, the new trend in cooking?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What is your fav salt? Who knew it would be chic to use salt?
NYTimes food section had a big article on the very subject blurring the lines of cooking and dessert using salt. hummmmm,
any thoughts?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I've always used Diamond kosher salt in all the restaurants I've worked at. So that is a habitual fave. Very interested to find out about fleur de sel. I've been using Celtic salt a little bit at home. Do you know if there is a link to the salt article? I LIKE SALT!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

good article.....Jean~GEorge's choc cake in it tooo. 

Fleur de Sel use at the end of preparation~ 
it is exceptional especially on seafood/fish.
Though I've been know to throw some on shrooms.
Gris is a good all purpose, I use Kosher,seasalt, gag even mortons, fluer de sel, gris think that's it. Each has it's own nuiances. 
IACP had a workshop? demo/tasting at their last retreat....anyone go?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

CookM:

Here's the link to the salt-with-desserts article in the Times:

http://www.nytimes.com/library/dining/083000salt.html

[This message has been edited by Live_to_cook (edited September 01, 2000).]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Did you know that there are two excellent articles on *Salt* at ChefTalk.com?

*The White Stuff*
by Joe George http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/Educati...cles/salt.html

*History of Salt*
by Cindy Renfrow http://www.cheftalk.com/HTML/Educati...t_history.html

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

When I realized how much these boutique salts were selling for, I took some empty water jugs down to the beach, waded out into the tide and filled them with seawater. When I got it home, I filtered it through paper to remove the sand and creepy crawlies and boiled it down in a glass pan, adding more as the level went down. When crystals formed, I scooped them into another glass pan and heated them in the oven to make sure they were as dry as they would get. It made a very attractive slightly moist and brilliantly white large crystalled salt. You couldn't do it for a profit unless you can have easy access to seawater and can package it into tiny jars for outrageous prices, but I suppose someone who has a trendy connections might do that. I have a years supply for myself and gifts for christmas now, too.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Too Cool! Maine Salt...what would you compare it to? There's also one out of Utah that is supposed to be wonderful anyone know about that one?


----------



## chef chris23 (Jul 28, 1999)

Koser all the way, I mean come on is there any other







? It just works for me has a clean taste, that customers seem to love.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks for the links, y'all. Perhaps I can make my own Cali salt, too. BTW, does anyone know what is in Morton's salt and any of that ilk? I did a tasting with Barbara Tropp once, and salt was on of the things we tasted. I can't remember if I heard that Morton's had SUGAR in it or not? Sounds weird...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought Mortons had anti -caking gunk


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nobody talked about Maldon Salt!

Click here for more


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Katherine that is so cool! Next time I'm near an ocean I'll try it. 

Ordinary table salt has added iodine added to it. For this reason it should not be dismissed. Salt is the main source of iodine in our diet and lack of it can have serious consequence on health.

This said, I have to admit I much prefer sea salt, grey and coarse salt. Sure fleur de sel is great but I do not want to use it everyday for fear I would become so use to it that I would not get as much enjoyment out of it.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

this is kinda of the subject but it really gets me when i see other sutdents at my school not tasting there food and adjusting the salt. or when i go out to eat and the pasta is not seasoned. rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks to earlier discussions on this board, I went out and bought a box of kosher salt for cooking and some finely ground sea salt (Baleine brand) for the shaker on the table. What a difference! I realize iodine is needed Iza, but doesn't sea salt contain iodine naturally? I'm keeping my eyes open for some fleur de sel. Not a standard item in Wisconsin.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm not sure about the iodine in sea salt Mezzaluna but I would guess not. Why? I'm so glad you ask. 

I recall, but I could be wrong, that in poor countries they use mostly sea salt and do not get enough iodine. The lack of iodine cause goiter on people, enlargement of the thyroid gland.










This said I'm one to speak. I only use sea salt or fleur de sel....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Mez,

You might want to order it from Dean & Deluca website (click on Herbs & Spices, then on Specialty salts) or from Williams-Sonoma website



[ September 03, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Current salt inventory:

Kitchen - Kosher, Gris, Maldon, Baleine Coarse

Table - Baleine fine, Maldon (occasionally).


----------

